# Barking control with water bottle spray...



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci is almost 2 years old, and since she was little she NEVER barked. We live on the 1st floor and everytime people with dogs or just people walked by she never barked or anything..when the door bell rings she kind of got a little excited and barked a little bit, but not like now...................... all of a sudden for about a month now, everytime someone with or without doggies walks by she goes ABSOLUTELY insane in a major barking rampage...whether it's 12 o'clock noon, or 3 am.... As you guys know, we had a little problem with the building people a while back they were saying that Luci wasn't allowed to be here, but since then everything has been taken care of. BUT...if she is becoming such a crazy barker, I really don't want my neighbors to complain because up until now she has been a perfect little angel. So.. I started trying to teach her the "quiet" then treat command, but she doesn't seem to get it because I only practice it when I am not home...my bf is constantly busy working so he doesn't really stay consistent with it. So, today I started the spray bottle way.. when she barks i'll spray her w/ a stream of water so she stops.. WELL.... lol I feel really bad.  I did it twice already and both times I sprayed her she looked at me as if saying "mommy...i don't like that :smcry: " So.... do you think that this is inhumane in any way?? I don't know if there is some other way of trying to stop her from barking. Also, I just want to make it clear that I like when she barks when she's supposed to... but it's a problem when she barks at people and dogs because I don't want her to get all territorrial and stuff... The other day at the park we were sitting on a bench and she was on my lap, and a cute rottweiler (who's head was the size of Luci's entire self lol) came up to her nose to say hi, and she growled at him and started barking at him! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: And he looked at her like "why are you barking at me, i'm friendly" ?! lol. Anyway.... thank you in advance for your suggestions...


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I had to start spraying Tango with the water bottle because when I got my new hair dryer he would ALWAYS bark while I was drying my hair. :smpullhair: I just spray his body and make sure not to spray his face. It took a few times, but now he rarely barks when I blow dry my hair. I really need to use it more when both Tango and Tillie are barking excessively! I don't think it is inhumane...it is just water. What about trying the can with the coins in it and shaking it loudly when she starts barking? I hope one of these help Luci stop barking!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Personally, I'm a big fan of the water bottle. You're lucky that Luci is looking at you that way, that means she'll listen to you to avoid being sprayed! I wouldn't have been able to have my lucy in public if not for the water bottle. It's water, it doesn't hurt them and in my opinion, is not cruel at all. Sure they don't like it but that's the point! You dont' want them to like it. Others may disagree but when the positve reinforcement thing doesn't work, sometimes you have to take other measures. They get wet with a bath and they don't like that either, but it's a necessary evil. 

i've tried the ultrasonic training device and that works pretty well in my house also because my dogs HATE it. But they aren't always barking at the same time so I don't think it's fair to punish them all for one barker. With a water bottle, you can spray the guilty one.

Hope it works for you!! I just have to show my dogs the water bottle and they shut their big mouths, LOL


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I agree with Stacy, its water its not going to hurt them. When I use it I am aiming for their nose. I want their attention. It does work.

Tina


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

It didn't work for me with Ollie. I'd spray him (even on the nose) and he'd look at me like "what the H*LL??" and go right back to doing what he was doing, lol. Since he's been a big boy, he really has NO annoying behaviors--he's not a barker, he doesn't chew on ANYTHING--even when the girl's toys are all over the floor all around him. It's kind of weird, really. But he is on anti-anxiety meds so that makes up for it, lol.

I hope it'll work for you!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks guys! It's sooo weird because like I said, it's only for the last month or so that she's been acting like this! Even in the park, before, she would just walk along and not even notice the other doggies walking...now, she's the one that other parents pull their babies away from :shocked: because she goes insane barking.. lol...it's kind of funny, but I want her to be friendly, and it's also NOT funny when she barks at people in my building because I don't want her to think she is a nuisance...
I'm going to continue doing this, and so far, so good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> Luci is almost 2 years old, and since she was little she NEVER barked. We live on the 1st floor and everytime people with dogs or just people walked by she never barked or anything..when the door bell rings she kind of got a little excited and barked a little bit, but not like now...................... all of a sudden for about a month now, everytime someone with or without doggies walks by she goes ABSOLUTELY insane in a major barking rampage...whether it's 12 o'clock noon, or 3 am.... As you guys know, we had a little problem with the building people a while back they were saying that Luci wasn't allowed to be here, but since then everything has been taken care of. BUT...if she is becoming such a crazy barker, I really don't want my neighbors to complain because up until now she has been a perfect little angel. So.. I started trying to teach her the "quiet" then treat command, but she doesn't seem to get it because I only practice it when I am not home...my bf is constantly busy working so he doesn't really stay consistent with it. So, today I started the spray bottle way.. when she barks i'll spray her w/ a stream of water so she stops.. WELL.... lol I feel really bad.  I did it twice already and both times I sprayed her she looked at me as if saying "mommy...i don't like that :smcry: " So.... do you think that this is inhumane in any way?? I don't know if there is some other way of trying to stop her from barking. Also, I just want to make it clear that I like when she barks when she's supposed to... but it's a problem when she barks at people and dogs because I don't want her to get all territorrial and stuff... The other day at the park we were sitting on a bench and she was on my lap, and a cute rottweiler (who's head was the size of Luci's entire self lol) came up to her nose to say hi, and she growled at him and started barking at him! :new_shocked: :new_shocked: And he looked at her like "why are you barking at me, i'm friendly" ?! lol. Anyway.... thank you in advance for your suggestions...
> [/B]


I don't think that spraying with water is inhumane at all, because it doesn't cause any pain or damage. But it didn't work well for me because then I had a wet face/head to deal with, meaning more wash-ups for me and Midis. So, what I ended up doing was buying this ultrasonic anti-barking thing. (Do NOT be confused with shock or "sensors" that are shock devices but worded to try to hide the fact). It is portable (nothing the baby has to wear, but can be moved or taken anywhere with you) that emits a very high decible ultrasonic sound that only the dogs can hear. I keep it in the living room where Midis was prone to some very stressful (for us) yapping for no reason. You can also press the button and cause it to emit the sound when you want it to (because you can use it to reinforce the "No!" command if he/she is not paying any attention to it). Anyway, it is one of the best $30-$40 I have ever spent. There is no more senseless yapping going on here. If Midis wants to yap I let him out, give him a short period to get it out of his system and then call him in. BTW, the device is not set off by a single Yap. It takes a series of three or more to make it react, so that is good, too. If Midis needs to go out and barks once or twice to let us know, it does not scream at him. 

Cyndi


----------

